# Prayer/Meditation/Good thoughts Request Thread



## shesulsa

_*WHAT THIS THREAD IS FOR:*_

This thread is exclusively for the request for good wishes, prayers, meditations, positive thoughts, etcetera.  This is not a debate thread, not a discussion thread.

You can put just a first name of a person with no other details or explain the circumstances with no names ... whatever you feel comfortable with so long as it follows general safety guidelines.

This is not a remembrance thread, just a spot to "light a candle" for someone you want blessings for.


----------



## shesulsa

I'll start:

Prayers for Marc and Debbie.


----------



## Carol

shesulsa said:


> I'll start:
> 
> Prayers for Marc and Debbie.



Consider them prayed for.  

I'd like to please add thoughts and prayers for "AD" who is facing spinal surgery and a long, difficult rehab.  :asian:


----------



## bushidomartialarts

Marc, Debbie and AD are in our thoughts.

Let's add Boey and her family, still dealing with cancer.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Lisa H, please.  A fall from grace.


----------



## shesulsa

Thanks for the prayers for Debbie - she has done better than any patient they've ever had!

Please continue to pray for Marc, he is only starting his journey.

Prayers for John, Kim, GN, JF.

:asian:


----------



## shesulsa

Request posted in Locker room for prayers and good thoughts.


----------



## Tez3

For Helen please, a friend and one of my students as are her two sons, Her husband came back from 6 months in Iraq and as we laughed at the time, they followed the trend and she become pregnant. Now at 23 weeks, the doctors have said there is something wrong and they will have to induce the baby now. Prayers and thoughts for the family at this very difficult time.


----------



## bydand

After being here on MT for a while now, I know what a bunch of wonderful caring people you are.  Yesterday I got a call from my brother.  He is my brother, friend, MA Instructor, All around good guy.  He had an accident at work yesterday and had his wrist crushed between a 275 gallon oil tank and a rock wall.  He is undergoing surgery in a couple of hours to try and repair the damage and rebuild everything.   If y'all could just remember him and his family (new wife 2 1/2 months ago) that everything will turn out all right for them I would appreciate it and I know he would as well.  

Thanks,
Scott


----------



## terryl965

Thought and prayer will be there every night. I hope it is a quick recovery.


----------



## Sukerkin

My very best wishes and empathy for your brother, *Scott*.  

When it comes to physical reconstruction the medical profession can do a great deal so, altho' it is best to be cautious when it comes to optimism, much can be achieved.

Positive thoughts on the way.


----------



## SFC JeffJ

Hope all turns out well and positive thoughts headed your way from Indiana.

Jeff


----------



## CoryKS

Best wishes for your brother, Scott.  Keep us updated on his recovery.


----------



## MA-Caver

Warm thoughts and heartfelt prayers are sent for your brother and his family and for you and yours as well. 


jeez that must've hurt!


----------



## shesulsa

Scott, prayers for you and yours.

Do you mind if I merge this into the Prayer Request thread here?


----------



## Tames D

Best wishes for your brother.


----------



## bydand

shesulsa said:


> Scott, prayers for you and yours.
> 
> Do you mind if I merge this into the Prayer Request thread here?



Please feel free to!  

As an update, he went into surgery about 2:30 and they don't expect to get out until at LEAST 5:30.  His Radius bone in the forearm took the brunt of the force.  It was caught between the rim of the oil tank and a large rock in the basement rock wall.  Shattered from about an inch above the wrist up quite a way, I haven't seen the x-ray film, don't know if I want to really.  Tweaked some bones right in the wrist itself as well.  

A couple of weeks before Christmas, no Insurance.  He could use all the prayers he can get.  If you don't believe in prayer, send some karma, thoughts, whatever you think or believe in.


----------



## tellner

Prayers - Jewish, Christian and Buddhist - have been offered on behalf of your brother and his family.


----------



## Ping898

Best wishes and prayers for your brother and his family....


----------



## Sukerkin

To help with maintaining a positive frame of mind on his injuries, feel free to tell him about my particular familiarity with internal metalwork.  

If you recall, I lost most of both forearm bones and a great deal of muscle mass (which they cut away to do the 'mechano' work).  The job was crude by modern standards as they were the first ones to do it around here but it has served well enough over the years.

The point being that you can recover.  Maybe not all the way but good enough.


----------



## Andy Moynihan

Positive energy headed your way.


----------



## Lisa

Scott, I hope all goes well with the surgery.  Sending my good thoughts.  Please keep us up to date on the progress.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Scott my thoughs are with your brother, his wife and you and yours.  Definately I am sending good thoughts your way!


----------



## Live True

Done...you have them all from Virginia

Here's hoping for a solid recovery and a way to pay for the needed care!


----------



## bydand

Again thank you MT members.  It may sound odd being how I have only met 2 other members in person, but you all feel like an extended bunch of friends without a doubt.  

Update:  He came through surgery with flying colors.  There were able to get everything back together and the outlook is very positive for close to 100%.  Lots of work involved over the next few months with the plates, screws, and whatever I guess, but better than it looked this morning.   He is feeling not so hot right now, but as he puts it "It still hurts like hell, but they have me flying so high I don't really give a rip!"  Right now the financial aspect is not top priority, but we are working on maybe doing a seminar or something like that to help them out.  Kind of put a MA twist to some support because it is such a part of who he is, and what people associate with him.

Again, heartfelt thanks from my entire family!


----------



## morph4me

I'm glad he came through surgery so well. My prayers are going out for his full recovery


----------



## Carol

My prayers are with him during his rehab and recovery.  I hope all continues to go well for him :asian:


----------



## Kreth

bydand said:


> Update:  He came through surgery with flying colors.  There were able to get everything back together and the outlook is very positive for close to 100%.


By the time I saw the thread you'd already posted the update. I'm glad to hear the surgery went well, and best wishes towards his recovery.


----------



## Jade Tigress

bydand said:


> After being here on MT for a while now, I know what a bunch of wonderful caring people you are.  Yesterday I got a call from my brother.  He is my brother, friend, MA Instructor, All around good guy.  He had an accident at work yesterday and had his wrist crushed between a 275 gallon oil tank and a rock wall.  He is undergoing surgery in a couple of hours to try and repair the damage and rebuild everything.   If y'all could just remember him and his family (new wife 2 1/2 months ago) that everything will turn out all right for them I would appreciate it and I know he would as well.
> 
> Thanks,
> Scott



I'll be keeping him in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Kacey

Thanks for the update, Scott - here's hoping (again) that his recovery is less painful and more complete than the doctors expect.


----------



## Jade Tigress

My friend has a serious kidney infection. Her protein levels are slowly coming down. She has been tested everyday since Sunday, they are still elevated. Next test is tomorrow (she gets to skip today in hopes they will see a bigger drop tomorrow). Praying that when she goes back they are at normal levels and she's feeling well and pain free.


----------



## morph4me

Jade Tigress said:


> My friend has a serious kidney infection. Her protein levels are slowly coming down. She has been tested everyday since Sunday, they are still elevated. Next test is tomorrow (she gets to skip today in hopes they will see a bigger drop tomorrow). Praying that when she goes back they are at normal levels and she's feeling well and pain free.


 
My prayers are with her :asian:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Jade Tigress said:


> My friend has a serious kidney infection. Her protein levels are slowly coming down. She has been tested everyday since Sunday, they are still elevated. Next test is tomorrow (she gets to skip today in hopes they will see a bigger drop tomorrow). Praying that when she goes back they are at normal levels and she's feeling well and pain free.


 

I too am praying for you friend!


----------



## BrandiJo

warm wishes and prayers to your friend



I am so desperate for a job right now, really anything that pays money ... I had an interview this past Monday and am waiting to hear back. She said she would call either today, tmrw or Monday in regards to if i have it or not. So please keep that in your prayers too.


----------



## Live True

Scott, your brother and family will remain in my prayers and thoughts.  I hope recovery is solid and complete.

JT, your friend, too, has been added to my list.  Kidney infections can be painful, so I hope things improve quickly!

Brandi Jo, you too are on the list.  Let's hope you hear good news today or tomorrow, because waiting over the weekend would suuuuuuuck!


----------



## Live True

I'd like to add Debbie and John to the prayer list.  They just lost husband/dad a few months back, and this will be thier first Christmas without him.


----------



## morph4me

BrandiJo said:


> warm wishes and prayers to your friend
> 
> 
> 
> I am so desperate for a job right now, really anything that pays money ... I had an interview this past Monday and am waiting to hear back. She said she would call either today, tmrw or Monday in regards to if i have it or not. So please keep that in your prayers too.


 


Live True said:


> Scott, your brother and family will remain in my prayers and thoughts. I hope recovery is solid and complete.
> 
> JT, your friend, too, has been added to my list. Kidney infections can be painful, so I hope things improve quickly!
> 
> Brandi Jo, you too are on the list. Let's hope you hear good news today or tomorrow, because waiting over the weekend would suuuuuuuck!


 


Live True said:


> I'd like to add Debbie and John to the prayer list. They just lost husband/dad a few months back, and this will be thier first Christmas without him.


 

Good thoughts and prayers for all of you


----------



## bydand

Jade Tigress said:


> My friend has a serious kidney infection. Her protein levels are slowly coming down. She has been tested everyday since Sunday, they are still elevated. Next test is tomorrow (she gets to skip today in hopes they will see a bigger drop tomorrow). Praying that when she goes back they are at normal levels and she's feeling well and pain free.





BrandiJo said:


> warm wishes and prayers to your friend
> 
> 
> 
> I am so desperate for a job right now, really anything that pays money ... I had an interview this past Monday and am waiting to hear back. She said she would call either today, tmrw or Monday in regards to if i have it or not. So please keep that in your prayers too.





Live True said:


> I'd like to add Debbie and John to the prayer list.  They just lost husband/dad a few months back, and this will be thier first Christmas without him.



All added to our lists here as well! 

As an update on my Brother.  Last night after taking one of his classes I stopped in the Hospital to see how he was doing.  They thought they might have to go back in and do some more work because during the night a few of his fingers went numb, but all was well when the Surgeon checked on him around 5:00 AM.  The surgeon was in at Midnight, 2:30, 3:30, and in at 5:00 during the night/early morning just to make sure everything was going according to what he thought it should be.  Not going to be back to 100% ever, but should be at least high 80's they figure.  He was joking around with every single person that came in the room last night even though he was tired and still hurting, so that is a good sign when he gets his sense of humor back.  

Another development, there is a program here in the state that is going to cover him medically until the end of the year with a possible extension into the new year as well.  I have to believe all the thoughts and prayers directed his way had something to do with it coming through.  THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## morph4me

bydand said:


> All added to our lists here as well!
> 
> As an update on my Brother. Last night after taking one of his classes I stopped in the Hospital to see how he was doing. They thought they might have to go back in and do some more work because during the night a few of his fingers went numb, but all was well when the Surgeon checked on him around 5:00 AM. The surgeon was in at Midnight, 2:30, 3:30, and in at 5:00 during the night/early morning just to make sure everything was going according to what he thought it should be. Not going to be back to 100% ever, but should be at least high 80's they figure. He was joking around with every single person that came in the room last night even though he was tired and still hurting, so that is a good sign when he gets his sense of humor back.
> 
> Another development, there is a program here in the state that is going to cover him medically until the end of the year with a possible extension into the new year as well. I have to believe all the thoughts and prayers directed his way had something to do with it coming through. THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!


 
Great News!!!  I've always considered prayers as positive energy directed at a goal, with all the positive energy here, it's bound to have an effect.


----------



## Ping898

bydand said:


> All added to our lists here as well!
> 
> As an update on my Brother. Last night after taking one of his classes I stopped in the Hospital to see how he was doing. They thought they might have to go back in and do some more work because during the night a few of his fingers went numb, but all was well when the Surgeon checked on him around 5:00 AM. The surgeon was in at Midnight, 2:30, 3:30, and in at 5:00 during the night/early morning just to make sure everything was going according to what he thought it should be. Not going to be back to 100% ever, but should be at least high 80's they figure. He was joking around with every single person that came in the room last night even though he was tired and still hurting, so that is a good sign when he gets his sense of humor back.
> 
> Another development, there is a program here in the state that is going to cover him medically until the end of the year with a possible extension into the new year as well. I have to believe all the thoughts and prayers directed his way had something to do with it coming through. THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!


 
That is awesome news, and good to hear he got a doctor that was so dedicated to the job...


----------



## Live True

bydand said:


> All added to our lists here as well! [...]so that is a good sign when he gets his sense of humor back.[...]Another development, there is a program here in the state that is going to cover him medically until the end of the year with a possible extension into the new year as well. I have to believe all the thoughts and prayers directed his way had something to do with it coming through. THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!


 
thank you 
and YAY!! VERY good news!!!!  It is amazing what focused intent can do!  My wish is that the good news continues!


----------



## rabbit

You know what I realized. I think my sister doesn't take resposiblity for her actions. This whole weekend she kept saying she didn't have homework. Right Now it is 6 AM, one hour before shcool and she is doing her homework. I am afraid to confront her. I know she will make up an excuse or avoid taking resposibility. I know this because of my intuition. I hope that she will relize what she is doing. I know I am partly to blame. I know I have failed in many areas of my life. I avoid taking reposibility for my actions. May God help me change my ways. It is hard to say who avoided taking resposiblity first me or her. I know i am a continuation of my parents and my parent's parents and the countless generations that came before me. May I be strong enough to break the cycle and not continue to pass on my negative traits to others. 


Please pray for me.


----------



## bydand

Rabbit, I'll add you tonight.

As an update on Loren.  He's home, and doing much better.  Still hurts a LOT, but not much you can do about that right now.  Good news is that there are tons of friends and family around to give a hand where he needs it.  He came home to all of his wood cut, split, and stacked in his basement. Nobody is owning up to that one.  Driveway plowed and porch cleared every morning, we have our suspicions who did that so far.  Heating fuel at the Dojo and his apartments filled on Saturday, that was a couple of people who don't want him to know who they are.  So all in all, we are getting to pay back some of the hundreds of favors he has given out so freely over the years.  It is going to be difficult for him to be still and just take it easy for the next few months.  He is already lining up for his classes this week, and ready to get out there again.  He knows he cannot demonstrate the techniques he wants us to do, but there are plenty of us that step in as live-action dummies for him.


----------



## shesulsa

Please pray for CMB, Jr. that he be healed and his surgery goes well.

Please pray for TW that she be safe and that she affect the Lord's will on her mission in Kenya.

Please pray for WEN, Jr. that his eyes be opened and that he be healed as is the Lord's will.

Please pray for JWR that his recovery continue that he may affect the Lord's will in his life.


----------



## Jade Tigress

shesulsa said:


> Please pray for CMB, Jr. that he be healed and his surgery goes well.
> 
> Please pray for TW that she be safe and that she affect the Lord's will on her mission in Kenya.
> 
> Please pray for WEN, Jr. that his eyes be opened and that he be healed as is the Lord's will.
> 
> Please pray for JWR that his recovery continue that he may affect the Lord's will in his life.



Thanks for reviving this thread Geo. I will be praying as requested. :asian:


----------



## morph4me

shesulsa said:


> Please pray for CMB, Jr. that he be healed and his surgery goes well.
> 
> Please pray for TW that she be safe and that she affect the Lord's will on her mission in Kenya.
> 
> Please pray for WEN, Jr. that his eyes be opened and that he be healed as is the Lord's will.
> 
> Please pray for JWR that his recovery continue that he may affect the Lord's will in his life.


 
They are in my prayers :asian:


----------



## shesulsa

CMB, Jr. made it through surgery with no complications, no invasion and is recovering! Blessings to all!


----------



## morph4me

Thanks for the update, I'm glad he's doing so well and will continue to pray for him


----------



## Sukerkin

That is good to hear.  Positive thoughts still zinging across the Atlantic tho' - the fights not won until its won.


----------



## Cryozombie

Prayer/Meditation/Good thoughts?  Yes Please.


----------



## Sukerkin

No reason necessary for fellow-feeling, *Cryo* - {...}.


----------



## exile

shesulsa said:


> CMB, Jr. made it through surgery with no complications, no invasion and is recovering! Blessings to all!



I'm very glad to hear this, Geo. It's _hell_, going through this kind of thing.


----------



## Ceicei

No luck with my husband finding a job....since losing his job last month.  

Wishing for some good thoughts and prayers from you to offer us strength through our tough times.  Also requesting some for me to handle three jobs... (one primary job and two new part time ones).

At this point, I have to stop training formally (with martial arts).  I hope to eventually return to training.

- Ceicei


----------



## Lisa

Ceicei said:


> No luck with my husband finding a job....since losing his job last month.
> 
> Wishing for some good thoughts and prayers from you to offer us strength through our tough times.  Also requesting some for me to handle three jobs... (one primary job and two new part time ones).
> 
> At this point, I have to stop training formally (with martial arts).  I hope to eventually return to training.
> 
> - Ceicei



Good luck to your husband Ceicei and to you for holding the family finances together.  I hope all gets back to normal soon for you.


----------



## BrandiJo

wow good luck with that sending all the warm thoughts i can muster your way... my husband has been looking for 3 months and finally found one that will start in Aug. So i feel your pain there its hard!


As for me aside from the husband job thing. My parents are in town, those privy to LLR access know some of the things that have gone on between my parents and I ... but just general good thoughts and prayers would be nice and maybe i can make it to the 4th of july with out going homicidal. I love them and i miss them but its harder then i thought it would be.


----------



## shesulsa

Prayers going out to Cryo, CC, LPD  , and all.


----------



## Fiendlover

Dann

my dad.  hes needs it desperately.

thank you


----------



## morph4me

I'll keep everyone in my thoughts and prayers, i hope it lightens your burdens


----------



## mrhnau

Wife had a miscarriage  Please keep her in your prayers... still recovering from the surgery...


----------



## morph4me

I'm sorry for your loss and will pray for both of you


----------



## Kacey

My condolences to you and your wife on your loss.


----------



## shesulsa

mrhnau said:


> Wife had a miscarriage  Please keep her in your prayers... still recovering from the surgery...


You all are in my prayers.


----------



## shesulsa

Prayers and good thoughts, love and light going out to all my friends in pain tonight - physical or otherwise.


----------



## exile

mrhnau said:


> Wife had a miscarriage  Please keep her in your prayers... still recovering from the surgery...



Very, very sorry and pained to hear that, Jason... my earnest wishes to her for a speedy recovery.


----------



## kidswarrior

Ceicei said:


> No luck with my husband finding a job....since losing his job last month.
> 
> Wishing for some good thoughts and prayers from you to offer us strength through our tough times.  Also requesting some for me to handle three jobs... (one primary job and two new part time ones).
> 
> At this point, I have to stop training formally (with martial arts).  I hope to eventually return to training.
> 
> - Ceicei





			
				Fiendlover said:
			
		

> Dann
> 
> my dad.  hes needs it desperately.
> 
> thank you





			
				mrhnau said:
			
		

> Wife had a miscarriage  Please keep her in your prayers... still recovering from the surgery...


Remembering you all before the throne of grace. Doesn't take away how difficult and painful it is right now, though, and I truly empathize with your tough times.


----------



## Sukerkin

I join with my friends in expressions of sympathy and hopes for recovery.


----------



## shesulsa

Please send thoughts to JWR as we continue to look for the right medication.


----------



## kidswarrior

shesulsa said:


> Please send thoughts to JWR as we continue to look for the right medication.


Know that can be a grueling and disheartening process. All our thoughts and prayers to JWR.


----------



## Carol

For "MS", who is going in for bypass surgery Monday 19Jan09.

Good luck "MS".  Lots of good thoughts and prayers for you.


----------



## kidswarrior

MS is at the top of my list.


----------



## Jade Tigress

Will keep him/her in my thoughts and prayers. :asian:


----------



## Hand Sword

My prayers to Lacey. May she make it through the grief that is crippling her life, mind, body, and soul.


----------



## morph4me

I will pray for stregnth and a speedy recovery for both of them :asian:


----------



## shesulsa

Prayers all around.


----------



## Andy Moynihan

Positive energy inbound.


----------



## Sukerkin

I send my energies too to all those that seem in need at the beginning of this year - there are many.

If there is enough to go round, could I ask that a little is spared for the recovery of my mother, whose paranoid schizophrenia has resurfaced after nearly twenty years.


----------



## Carol

Always more to go around Mark.  Thoughts and prayers for you both.


----------



## exile

Sukerkin said:


> I send my energies too to all those that seem in need at the beginning of this year - there are many.
> 
> If there is enough to go round, could I ask that a little is spared for the recovery of my mother, whose paranoid schizophrenia has resurfaced after nearly twenty years.





I'm very sorry to hear that, Mark. It's a horrible, _horrible_ condition, robbing its victims of their personalities and identities by forcing them to live in a kind of demon-haunted world that they cannot escape from. Was it being controlled with medication, and if so, has that become ineffective now?


----------



## seasoned

There are whole nations hurting and in need of our constant prayers, also for my sons safe return from a far away country. He left just before Christmas, and will be in harms way. Thank you Carol, for starting this thread up again, and my heart felt prayers go out to MS.


----------



## Carol

And mine to your son, and the others in need. :asian:


----------



## exile

seasoned said:


> There are whole nations hurting and in need of our constant prayers, also for my sons safe return from a far away country. He left just before Christmas, and will be in harms way. Thank you Carol, for starting this thread up again, and my heart felt prayers go out to &#8220;MS&#8221;.



May he return soon, and  happy...


----------



## morph4me

Sukerkin said:


> I send my energies too to all those that seem in need at the beginning of this year - there are many.
> 
> If there is enough to go round, could I ask that a little is spared for the recovery of my mother, whose paranoid schizophrenia has resurfaced after nearly twenty years.


 
There's always enough to go around Mark, I'm sorry to hear about your mother's condition and will keep her in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## kidswarrior

Mark, I'm sorry to hear that. Some of the parents of the kids I work with have similar types of things, and from what I've seen, it's a brutal, ugly, and painful condition. Am sending what positive thoughts and prayers I can your family's way.

Seasoned, will keep a line open for a fellow serviceman.


----------



## Jade Tigress

Sukerkin said:


> I send my energies too to all those that seem in need at the beginning of this year - there are many.
> 
> If there is enough to go round, could I ask that a little is spared for the recovery of my mother, whose paranoid schizophrenia has resurfaced after nearly twenty years.





seasoned said:


> There are whole nations hurting and in need of our constant prayers, also for my sons safe return from a far away country. He left just before Christmas, and will be in harms way. Thank you Carol, for starting this thread up again, and my heart felt prayers go out to MS.




Both of you and your families will be kept in my thoughts and prayers. :asian:


----------



## shesulsa

There's always more than enough good thoughts to go around.


----------



## Sukerkin

Thank you my friends. 

*Exile*, her condition has been mostly stable for the past eighteen years, kept that way by the right mix of chemical 'rebalancers'. 

What we think has happened is that the medication she has been taking for an onset of other physical conditions has messed up the equilibrium.

This is very hard on my dad who has not yet recovered from his own brush with the Reaper not so long ago and doesn't have the strength to carry this like he once did. 

As a family, we have all confessed to each other that we never thought we'd be facing this horror again. I don't mean to diminish those who have experienced real, physical, bereavement but I think those who have encountered this will understand when I say it is like a death but a human who looks like the person you knew is still there in her place.


----------



## shesulsa

Sukerkin said:


> Thank you my friends.
> 
> *Exile*, her condition has been mostly stable for the past eighteen years, kept that way by the right mix of chemical 'rebalancers'.
> 
> What we think has happened is that the medication she has been taking for an onset of other physical conditions has messed up the equilibrium.
> 
> This is very hard on my dad who has not yet recovered from his own brush with the Reaper not so long ago and doesn't have the strength to carry this like he once did.
> 
> As a family, we have all confessed to each other that we never thought we'd be facing this horror again. I don't mean to diminish those who have experienced real, physical, bereavement but I think those who have encountered this will understand when I say it is like a death but a human who looks like the person you knew is still there in her place.



It is like this with my oldest.  Once when he was diagnosed with autism, again when he was diagnosed as schizophrenic.  It's very much like mourning the death of the person you thought you knew.

Mark, all my empathy.


----------



## Sukerkin

Thank you, Georgia, for your words, especially so in your own time of grieving.


----------



## seasoned

I wholeheartedly believe in prayer as a means of healing. But I also, strongly believe in, the emotional healing that begins, when we humble ourselves, my asking for those prayers, from total strangers and getting a response, and out pouring as is shown in this thread. I speck from my heart, when I say I will pray for each and every one here, that has opened themselves up, to their hurt.


----------



## morph4me

My father in law is in the hospital undergoing tests to try to identify if the mass they found between his pancreas and liver, and determine what they're going to do about it.  Please send your positive energy and prayers his way.


----------



## shesulsa

morph4me said:


> My father in law is in the hospital undergoing tests to try to identify if the mass they found between his pancreas and liver, and determine what they're going to do about it.  Please send your positive energy and prayers his way.



Prayers and good thoughts abounding towards you all.


----------



## shesulsa

Prayers, please, for John, back in the hospital for a meds review, Meg who physically felt his rage yesterday, and the families of all who are challenged with developmental disabilities and mental illness.


----------



## Jade Tigress

shesulsa said:


> Prayers, please, for John, back in the hospital for a meds review, Meg who physically felt his rage yesterday, and the families of all who are challenged with developmental disabilities and mental illness.



My thoughts and prayers to your family Geo, and to all families touched by this. *hugs*


----------



## Sukerkin

Hugs indeed.  As one who has had to endure decades of 'abnormal' and violent behaviour from a close family member, I can well feel what this time means to all involved.


----------



## thardey

*hugs and prayers*


----------



## morph4me

My prayers are with you, and John. Good energy heading your way, and hopefully some tranquility for awhile.


----------



## Flea

My friend went into hospital yesterday.  He's got the works: ultradian mood swings, psychosis, grand mal seizures.  Happily his sense of humor is untouched, and I think this will carry him a long way.  

In my own struggles with the disease he's my role model; I look to him as a source of strength.  His humor, dignity, and wisdom are a model for anyone living with a major chronic illness.  We stay in touch via text messaging as he feels able, and I give him what encouragement I can.


----------



## shesulsa

Thoughts going out to you and yours, Flea. Hang in there.


----------



## terryl965

Fleaa good thoughts goes out to you and your friend.


----------



## morph4me

Flea, lots of positive energy and a prayer or two going out to you and your friend. May you both find peace.


----------



## Flea

This guy just amazes me ... it turns out it's not a conventional inpatient hospital so people come and go on a limited basis.  Despite his own difficulties, he organized a carpool of his fellow patients to come to our support group tonight!

I'm happy to say that after a couple day's retreat, he looks much more like himself.  What a relief.  He'll pull through.  We always do.


----------



## Carol

Outstanding news.  Good thoughts and prayers to you both for good health.


----------



## Flea

Can one post happy news on here too?

My best friend is closing on a condo today.  It's the culmination of a long and difficult journey.  She's severely disabled and can't work at all.  After many years of living with her mother, the mother showed her the door (long story.)  She spent several months in a homeless shelter until a social worker found a space for her in a high-rise housing project.

She was really grateful to have it, but it's a concrete efficiency reeking of bleach and stale cigarettes.  It gave me the creeps just going there to visit.  Thankfully the place has tight security so crime is not an issue beyond the petty stuff.  It's a far cry from the Salivation Army, but she's been cordially miserable there for five years.

Ultimately someone introduced her to a program helping first-time home buyers on a low income.  She's taken a series of classes while they helped her with her credit, and they've helped her find some grants for buyers with disabilities.  She's been able to work for stints of a few weeks here and there to supply the down payment.  This Saturday she'll be free!  Back to the beloved neighborhood of her youth.  She called me up in happy tears last week to tell me about the closing date.

Moving date is this Saturday, and I'm giving her a freezer full of steak and pork chops (see my old thread in Health Tips) as a house-warming gift.

The American Dream is intact, at least for one person.  The system works!


----------



## shesulsa

Prayers, please, that John gets through his surgery well and heals as is God's will; also that his siblings find the strength to manage this crisis without harm to themselves.

Thank you. <3

G


----------



## Flea

((((((( hugs )))))))


----------



## Carol

Lots of 'em coming your way Geo :asian:


----------



## shesulsa

I want to express, somehow, just how deeply I appreciate the outpouring of prayers, good thoughts, well wishes from this community for my son (many received through Facebook) and my family.  Knowing that others know you're going through an ordeal and feel for you eases some amount of tension and helps us deal with things better. THANK YOU!

John's first surgery was an amazing success and he has a second surgery scheduled tomorrow morning to repair his sacrum.  This is a huge deal - we want the H fracture to be nondisplaced as it appears to be on the CT so he can be pinned and closed.  If the fracture is displaced, muscles and ligaments will have to be removed for access to the sacrum and the placement of plates and screws.  

So let's visualize that pelvic ring in perfect alignment and ready to be easily pinned in place.   

All love and empowerment to John and to all of you.


----------



## Chris Parker

Very simple one: Jenna.

Anyone who has spent time in a thread with her input already know the light touch brought by her to any topic, and if you have seen her recent thread, then I don't need to add further. My wishes are with her, as I am sure are many others here.


----------



## Sukerkin

I'm currently running silent around here but this is an important thread to speak up on.

Best of all possible wishes to you, Jenna.  Come back to us healed so that we may once more bathe in the warmth you bring to us.


----------



## Tez3

For Jenna.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist

My best friend's father has brain tumor if you could add him in your prayers I will be forever in your debt.


----------



## Live True

Jenna, definately....a brighter soul I've not met in a while.

Jade, I'll also add a quick prayer to your best freinds father.
Light, love, and laughter sent...


----------



## shesulsa

Light love and empowerment to all.


----------



## shesulsa

Please give thought and prayer for Tony Harris, Jr. He was severely assaulted two months ago and now has bleeding on the brain as a result.  He underwent surgery this afternoon for pressure-relieving surgery on his skull.

All love and empowerment.


----------



## Jade Tigress

shesulsa said:


> Please give thought and prayer for Tony Harris, Jr. He was severely assaulted two months ago and now has bleeding on the brain as a result.  He underwent surgery this afternoon for pressure-relieving surgery on his skull.
> 
> All love and empowerment.



How terrible! My thoughts are with him and his family.


----------



## Sukerkin

Indeed so, *JT*.  Positive thoughts flying across the Atlantic for the poor fellow.


----------



## morph4me

Postivie energy heading his way:asian:.


----------



## Live True

shesulsa said:


> Please give thought and prayer for Tony Harris, Jr. He was severely assaulted two months ago and now has bleeding on the brain as a result. He underwent surgery this afternoon for pressure-relieving surgery on his skull.
> 
> All love and empowerment.


 
Please add my warmth and wishes as well!
Light and love and hope,


----------



## Live True

I'd also like to add a young boy name Nick, a grandson of a freind.  He fell under the sway of some bad influences and beleived a handful of aleve and some beer was just a fun high.....they are currently fighting to keep his kidneys from shutting down.  15 1/2 is young to learn such a stupid and serious mistake.
Thank you.


----------



## morph4me

My prayers are with him and his doctors, that they can bring him back to good health, and that he learns from the experience.


----------



## Carol

Prayers for all :asian:


----------



## shesulsa

Prayers for Nick and all.


----------



## MA-Caver

I received word from an old friend of mine who had both good and bad news... Good news is that she is pregnant, bad news is that she has been diagnosed with breast cancer or Inflammatory Breast Cancer (IBC) to be exact. 
She's undergoing treatment at this writing but could use all the prayers, hopes and good thoughts sent her way. She is married to a good guy and a mother of 5 beautiful young ladies, not including this current pregnancy at which the sex of the baby is still unknown right now. 

Her name is Jenai and she is one of my very good friends. 

:asian: thanks in advance...


----------



## shesulsa

Prayers for Jenai.


----------



## Jade Tigress

Live True said:


> I'd also like to add a young boy name Nick, a grandson of a freind.  He fell under the sway of some bad influences and beleived a handful of aleve and some beer was just a fun high.....they are currently fighting to keep his kidneys from shutting down.  15 1/2 is young to learn such a stupid and serious mistake.
> Thank you.



OMG. How sad. My prayers are with him and his family. 



MA-Caver said:


> I received word from an old friend of mine who had both good and bad news... Good news is that she is pregnant, bad news is that she has been diagnosed with breast cancer or Inflammatory Breast Cancer (IBC) to be exact.
> She's undergoing treatment at this writing but could use all the prayers, hopes and good thoughts sent her way. She is married to a good guy and a mother of 5 beautiful young ladies, not including this current pregnancy at which the sex of the baby is still unknown right now.
> 
> Her name is Jenai and she is one of my very good friends.
> 
> :asian: thanks in advance...



Thoughts and prayers for Jenai.


----------



## morph4me

Thoughts and prayers and postive energy for Jenai and the baby.


----------



## Live True

deep felt prayers and warmth sent to Jenai


----------



## Live True

thank you all for the prayers for Nick.  After a week in the hospital, his kidneys are starting to get back to normal and he may get out of the hospital in a day or so.  Thank you all!


----------



## Flea

I called up my close friend and mentor on Tuesday to propose some hanging-out and he declined, saying he was laid up with a stomach ache.

Last night I came home to peculiar message.  I had to listen to it several times.  "mumble mumble hospital mumble operation slur tubes snooooore ..."  I immediately called him but he wasn't lucid enough to tell me much.  He just slurred something about ... colon ... I think.  I was so upset I even forgot to ask him which hospital he's in.

I'm brainstorming what I can do to help him.  He has 3 dogs and 6 special-needs cats.  There's no way I could take them in.  I wouldn't want to encroach on whatever veterinary stuff he does for them, but at least I can dole out kibble and balls of string to keep them busy.  I don't want to wake him up with a phone call, so I have my phone at my side.  If he calls, I'm ditching my work shift to get wherever he needs me to be.


----------



## shesulsa

Flea said:


> I called up my close friend and mentor on Tuesday to propose some hanging-out and he declined, saying he was laid up with a stomach ache.
> 
> Last night I came home to peculiar message.  I had to listen to it several times.  "mumble mumble hospital mumble operation slur tubes snooooore ..."  I immediately called him but he wasn't lucid enough to tell me much.  He just slurred something about ... colon ... I think.  I was so upset I even forgot to ask him which hospital he's in.
> 
> I'm brainstorming what I can do to help him.  He has 3 dogs and 6 special-needs cats.  There's no way I could take them in.  I wouldn't want to encroach on whatever veterinary stuff he does for them, but at least I can dole out kibble and balls of string to keep them busy.  I don't want to wake him up with a phone call, so I have my phone at my side.  If he calls, I'm ditching my work shift to get wherever he needs me to be.



If you still don't know which hospital he's at, call some in your area and say you'd like to visit, which room is he in and if he's not there, they obviously can't connect you.  

Flea if you don't know of any family or close friends he has that can help with the animals or anything else, then call the local vet clinic (or if you know his, call them) and explain the situation and see if they will either help you or find a volunteer who can help.  The humane society might be able to help too.  

If he's single, he'll need his home to be monitored, mail and paper brought in, plants watered. Do some basics for him - it's really helpful to come home to a tidy home where food hasn't been allowed to sit on plates, etc.

If he's in the hospital for a while, watch the food in his fridge and on the counter for spoilage and remove it immediately. 

If he's married, ask the wife what you can do to help.  Bringing her a meal or two can help.  If he's in hospital for more than a day or two, see if there's a church group or a mentoring group or some friends who will make a meal for him/them on a rotation, delivered to their door.

Just some suggestions.


----------



## Flea

Excellent suggestions, indeed!  :asian:

D is an absurdly generous soul.  Not only does he take in stray critters but stray humans as well.  Currently he also houses a perpetually homeless alcoholic and a domestic violence refugee.  The alcoholic is well-versed in the critter care, and I'm not comfortable coming around with the domestic violence dynamic.  Chances are slim the husband would show up, but the refugee would probably let him in.  I don't want to drop by his house if I can help it, but I would if he asked me to.

I think I'd be more about the bedside vigil thing.  We spoke this morning and he said he expects a second surgery this afternoon.  I'm no doctor but he said it was something about a band around his intestine?  I'll bring him some flowers and magazines, and maybe spin a florid fantasy about the outside world for his entertainment.


----------



## Live True

Wishes of warmth and healing sent to your freind Flea, courage and wisdom to his human strays, comfort and hope to his furry ones, and of comfort and strength to you!


----------



## shesulsa

Anything, please, for Darlene who is septic and in ICU.


----------



## morph4me

Positive energy and prayers coming her way.


----------



## Flea

Done, and a hug for you for good measure if you want one.


----------



## Flea

My friend Deb lost her service dog abruptly yesterday.  Aside from the shock and grief, she's likely to be housebound for quite some time before finding a new partner.


----------



## Flea

For the good people of Haiti.  'Nuff said.


----------



## Chris Parker

This thread has become a little forgotten, so I'll revive it with a wish for one of our own. Hoping they'll be back with us soon (they didn't want a fuss, so I'm not saying who it is... but those who know me can probably guess who I would be looking out for most of all).


----------



## Indagator

prayin for y'all  pax vobiscum


----------



## Carol

Good thoughts and prayers


----------



## Chris Parker

And to bring this thread back to where it should be, a number of you know that Jenna is again going through surgery. In fact, she's in theatre at this exact moment.

So, for Jenna.

Be back here soon, J.


----------



## Tames D

My prayers are with Jenna and her Son.


----------



## Sukerkin

I don't have a deity to offer prayers too but I am ever convinced that a combined positive and caring frame of mind can be of help to those we care about even when we are not present.

My hopes are with Jenna as she faces surgery for the third time; may our comradely love aid her in her fight.


----------



## shesulsa

All love and empowerment to Jenna and her son today and always.


----------



## Steve

Thinking about Jenna and her son today!


----------



## Tames D

My mother has been suffering from emphysema for a couple of years. She was taken to ER yesterday and is now admitted and being treated for pneumonia. This is very dangerous for people with emphysema. It's not looking good at this point. We're not ready to lose her. Her name is Della.


----------



## seasoned

Tames D said:


> My mother has been suffering from emphysema for a couple of years. She was taken to ER yesterday and is now admitted and being treated for pneumonia. This is very dangerous for people with emphysema. It's not looking good at this point. We're not ready to lose her. Her name is Della.


I will be thinking of, Della. Intercessory prayer is very powerful.


----------



## seasoned

Chris Parker said:


> And to bring this thread back to where it should be, a number of you know that Jenna is again going through surgery. In fact, she's in theatre at this exact moment.
> 
> So, for Jenna.
> 
> Be back here soon, J.



Jenna is one of the members I grew fond of because of her kind and caring nature. I miss her here at MT and think about her often. The down side of key board friendships, is the fact that when communication is broken there is really no way of reconnecting. 
If you have contact, Chris, please give her our best..............


----------



## Tames D

seasoned said:


> I will be thinking of, Della. Intercessory prayer is very powerful.



Thank you!


----------



## Carol

Tames D said:


> My mother has been suffering from emphysema for a couple of years. She was taken to ER yesterday and is now admitted and being treated for pneumonia. This is very dangerous for people with emphysema. It's not looking good at this point. We're not ready to lose her. Her name is Della.



Very sorry to hear this Tames   Good thoughts to Della, to you, and to your family.  Please let me know if there is anything I can do to help.


----------



## Tames D

Carol said:


> Very sorry to hear this Tames   Good thoughts to Della, to you, and to your family.  Please let me know if there is anything I can do to help.



Thank you, Carol.


----------

